# Tiêu chảy ở trẻ sơ sinh, những điều mà mẹ nên biết



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (7/1/19)

Trẻ sơ sinh với hệ tiêu hóa còn rất yếu kém chính vì thế tiêu chảy luôn là vấn đề mà trẻ hay gặp phải khiến nhiều ông bố bà mẹ vô cùng lo lắng. Đây được xem là vấn đề các mẹ không nên chủ quan, khi thấy bé bị tiêu chảy kết hợp với dấu hiệu bất thường như sốt, nôn, … thì nên đưa đến bác sĩ điều trị ngay.




*Trẻ sơ sinh bị tiêu chảy nhiều lần trong ngày, mẹ phải làm sao?*
Khi bé bị tiêu chảy sẽ có những biểu hiện như thế nào?
Trước tiên, bạn cần nhận biết các yếu tố sau để đảm bảo con bạn đang có hệ tiêu hóa tốt, hoàn toàn bình thường. Số lần đi ngoài trong một ngày của bé còn tùy thuộc vào nhiều yếu tố khác nhau, mỗi thể trạng sẽ có tần suất đi ngoài khác nhau.

Nhưng thông thường thì trong giai đoạn mới sinh, bé có thể đi ngoài 4,5 lần một ngày. Lúc này phân của bé có thể sẽ có màu xanh rêu hoặc đen trong khoảng 2,3 ngày đầu tiên. Tiếp theo trong khoảng 1,5 tháng đầu tiên, bé sẽ đi đại tiện từ 2-5 lần một ngày, phân có màu vàng đẹp, hơi lỏng, thỉnh thoảng có lợn cợn hoặc bị vón cục. Trẻ bú sữa công thức sẽ đi ngoài nhiều hơn với trẻ được bú sữa mẹ do bé hấp thu sữa mẹ nhiều hơn.

Có thể nhận biết con bị tiêu chảy khi xuất hiện những dấu hiệu sau:
Phân của bé lỏng hơn nhiều so với bình thường
Đi ngoài với tần suất thường xuyên hơn so với bình thường
Phân trẻ bị trào ra khỏi tã lót do quá lỏng
Đôi khi còn xuất hiện máu trong phân hoặc phân có màu đen
Bé mệt mỏi hoặc quấy khóc nhiều.

*Những nguyên nhân dẫn đến việc trẻ sơ sinh bị đi ngoài*
Nhiễm virus: Một số loại virus dễ khiến trẻ bị tiêu chảy như rotovirus, adenovirus, calicivirus, astrovirus và cúm. Khi mắc phải những loại virus trên bé sẽ bị đi ngoài kèm theo những dấu hiệu ói mửa, đau bụng, sốt, ớn lạnh,…

Nhiễm khuẩn: Một số vi khuẩn gây tiêu chảy ở trẻ sơ sinh là salmonella, shigella, staphylococcus, campylobacter, hoặc E.coli

Nhiễm trùng tai: Trẻ sơ sinh rất dễ gặp phải căn bệnh này, bé sẽ có triệu chứng như thính lực kém, sốt, chán ăn, nôn mửa, tiêu chảy,…

Kí sinh trùng: Các loại kí sinh trùng sinh sôi và phát triển trong đường ruột của của trẻ nhỏ đặc biệt là trẻ sơ sinh, từ đó dẫn đến việc trẻ sơ sinh bị đi ngoài.

Sử dụng thuốc kháng sinh: Những bé sau khi trải qua một đợt trị liệu có thuốc kháng sinh cũng rất dễ bị tiêu chảy. Nếu vẫn đang trong thời gian dùng thuốc, bé có dấu hiệu đi ngoài, bố mẹ không nên dùng thuốc mà đưa bé đến gặp bác sĩ để được tư vấn. Ngoài ra bé cũng có thể phản ứng với những loại thuốc khác mà không nhất thiết là kháng sinh.

Nước trái cây: Mặc dù nước trái cây giúp làm đẩy nhanh quá trình tiêu hóa đối với trẻ bị khó tiêu nhưng cũng có thể là nguyên nhân khiến trẻ bị tiêu chảy do dùng quá nhiều.




Dị ứng thực phẩm: Do trẻ quá mẫn cảm hoặc dị ứng với một số loại thức ăn nhất định, dấu hiệu nhận biết trẻ đang bị dị ứng thực phẩm là khó thở, sưng phù mặt hoặc các bộ phận khác như mắt, môi… Các mẹ lưu ý không cho trẻ dùng sữa tươi khi chưa đủ 1 tuổi.

Ngộ độc: Nguồn thực phẩm không đảm bảo vệ sinh, có chứa hóa chất là nguyên nhân khiến trẻ bị ngộ độc.

*Mẹ cần làm gì khi trẻ sơ sinh bị đi ngoài?*
Khi trẻ sơ sinh bị tiêu chảy thường có thể tự hồi phục nếu phụ huynh biết cách điều trị đúng phương pháp. Ngược lại, nếu bé bị mất nước và không được điều trị kịp thời thì sẽ phức tạp hơn nhiều.

Vì thế việc đầu tiên mà các bậc phụ huynh nên làm khi phát hiện con mình bị tiêu chảy là bổ sung tối đa lượng nước đã mất cho bé. Trong giai đoạn sơ sinh, tốt nhất các mẹ nên cho bé bú mẹ, hoặc sữa công thức để bổ sung đủ nước vào nguồn thức ăn của trẻ.

Dừng việc sử dụng các loại nước có đường như: nước hoa quả, nước ngọt tổng hợp,…vì chúng có thể làm bệnh nghiêm trọng hơn.

Nếu bé nhà bạn đang dùng sữa công thức, thì nên tạm dừng và cho bé thử một dòng sữa khác.

Theo dõi chặt số lần đi ngoài cũng như tình trạng phân của bé để thông tin đến bác sĩ.

Tuyệt đối không sử dụng thuốc của người lớn cho trẻ sơ sinh bị tiêu chảy nếu chưa được sự chỉ định của bác sĩ.

*Khi nào cần đưa trẻ đi bệnh viện?*
Tình trạng tiêu chảy ở trẻ sơ sinh có thể sẽ xảy ra và giảm dần trong vòng 24 giờ mà không cần điều trị. Tuy nhiên, nếu bệnh không thuyên giảm, thậm chí đi tiêu liên tục phân lỏng hơn 6 lần/ngày, kèm theo dấu hiệu mất nước như miệng khô, tã bỉm không ướt trong 4-5 giờ liên tục, bé khóc không có nước mắt.

Trẻ khóc quấy liên tục, đặc biệt khó chịu khi bị sờ nắn bụng, sốt trên 38 độ. Hãy đưa trẻ đến bệnh viện ngay để được bác sĩ kiểm tra để kịp thời điều trị.




Các mẹ không nên chủ quan vì tiêu chảy trong thời gian dài sẽ khiến bé bị mất nước nhanh chóng. Nếu kèm theo các dấu hiệu nóng sốt, ói mửa sẽ dẫn đến tình trạng suy dinh dưỡng, giảm miễn dịch, thậm chí nghiêm trọng hơn còn có thể gây tử vong.

Trên đây là một số thông tin cơ bản về vấn đề trẻ sơ sinh bị đi ngoài mà các ông bố bà mẹ cần nắm rõ. Hy vọng bài viết này đã phần nào đó giúp đỡ các bậc phụ huynh chăm sóc bé nhà mình tốt hơn.
Để cập nhật thêm kiến thức các mẹ có thể truy cập vào fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/DauTramConYeu2
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/dau_tram_con_yeu/
Youtube:https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqR7okqLIVwYu4kY_...


----------

